# 1993 Honda Accord LX Starting Problem



## tinhonda (May 27, 2008)

Please help!!!! I have a 1993 Honda Accord LX (4-door model) with automatic transmission. Sometimes it does not start at all after driving to a grocery store (for example). I would have to let it park there for some time (it could be from 15 minutes to a couple of hours) and then it would start again. I would appreciate it very much if any of you could help me. If you need more details about the problem, please let me know. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does the engine crank over but won't start? or will it not even crank (starter turns engine)l?


----------



## tinhonda (May 27, 2008)

No, the engine does not turn. It is just like the battery is not even connected. All the lights are working though.


----------



## BUDFAN8 (Apr 11, 2007)

when you turn the key to try to start it dose the lights all turn off briefly? if they do check your connections at the battery and the starter. make sure they are clean and secure.


----------



## dannysoto18 (Jul 23, 2011)

i don't know if this helps but i have a ford f-150 and it would do the same thing. and it was our alternator that didn't work. so i don't know if this could help you.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The post is from 2008 hopefully by now they have solved


----------

